# Source for amp terminals



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Are there any places to buy set-screw pcb terminals from besides china?


----------



## Therum (Apr 18, 2009)

For what Amp. Pics? you are not talking about the ones commonly found in xtant amps are you?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

good luck! i have spent hours looking and found nothing.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

sonikaccord said:


> Are there any places to buy set-screw pcb terminals from besides china?


JK Electronics :: Your Electronic Parts Headquarters


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

I found some but they need a minimum order of like 100.
These are for some eclipse amps. The terminals they have now are fine, but I wanted to give them a more modern style.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

You should check the source I listed. They sell any qty.


----------

